# New Sneaky charge from DU



## powermax2 (Feb 26, 2011)

Yesterday I went to the Ibn Batuta Mall to pay my Du Bill I wanted a quick payment ticket but was guided by the customer assistant to the express till where I was surprised to be charged 3.97Dhs for this service.
There are no signs to inform customers of this charge another disgraceful act of theft from our Friendly telephony suppliers .:confused2: 
So watch Out !!!!


----------



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

powermax2 said:


> Yesterday I went to the Ibn Batuta Mall to pay my Du Bill I wanted a quick payment ticket but was guided by the customer assistant to the express till where I was surprised to be charged 3.97Dhs for this service.
> There are no signs to inform customers of this charge another disgraceful act of theft from our Friendly telephony suppliers .:confused2:
> So watch Out !!!!


Aaargggh Du. My landline hasn't worked for 6 weeks, they phone be 6 times a day to ask me if my phone is now working. Of course it's not! I give up.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

What a scam! You do know you can pay your bill online though, right?


----------



## powermax2 (Feb 26, 2011)

Sparkysair said:


> What a scam! You do know you can pay your bill online though, right?


Have you had the privilege of actually logging in ?

Try the payment machine in the Mall see how many times it spits your cash onto the floor only crisp new notes allowed


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I've never had a problem logging into Du's Selfcare system.

lol yeah I hate those payment machines, both etisalat and du have them and they're so temperamental even with crisp notes!


----------



## RPG (Jul 16, 2008)

they're fricking useless


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

or you can pay directly with your online banking? I'm with Emirates NDB and get no charges for paying online.


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

powermax2 said:


> Have you had the privilege of actually logging in ?
> 
> Try the payment machine in the Mall see how many times it spits your cash onto the floor only crisp new notes allowed


I've never had a problem logging in but maybe I've been lucky 

I posted on another thread about their pricing scams. Basically, if you've been with them for a while, check out their current package offers because they're much cheaper than they were a year ago. I worked out I could have the same TV package, save loads on my phone and upgrade my broadband from 2 meg to 8 meg and it would cost me almost 200 AED a month less than I'm paying now! Surprisingly, when I called they switched me straight over


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

powermax2 said:


> Yesterday I went to the Ibn Batuta Mall to pay my Du Bill I wanted a quick payment ticket but was guided by the customer assistant to the express till where I was surprised to be charged 3.97Dhs for this service.
> There are no signs to inform customers of this charge another disgraceful act of theft from our Friendly telephony suppliers .:confused2:
> So watch Out !!!!


Its not like its only here its everywhere and in ever sector of finance through out the world ...

Having said that I'd be happy to move along a bit faster and give them close to 4 dirham tip ... why not ... I even tip the garage guys when filling up the car .....

Although not Du I always like the 10 Dirhams knowledge tax Dubai Council put on any of the fines you get ... so now ... :focus:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have no problems logging into Du Self Care system - thank goodness for small mercies! Holding the line, whilst listening to what I can only describe as noise (they call it music) is not particularly appealing!

I'm actually thinking of downgrading to the basic TV package since I've been cursed with having to watch the exact same programmes day in, day out! The programmes are repeated, then the repeats are repeated, then the repeat that was repeated is repeated...no point paying good money for programmes that are at least 2 years old!!


----------



## Dubai_Mac (Feb 4, 2011)

We downgraded to basic TV package over 2 years ago when all the prices jumped. Rubbish TV is not worth the amount they charge! We haven't missed it. The kids have DVD's. We still get News & FTA channels and can buy the DVD or download just about anything on the net to watch anyway via itunes or other means.
Now... if only I could get that 8GB of speed I am paying for!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Dubai_Mac said:


> We downgraded to basic TV package over 2 years ago when all the prices jumped. Rubbish TV is not worth the amount they charge! We haven't missed it. The kids have DVD's. We still get News & FTA channels and can buy the DVD or download just about anything on the net to watch anyway via itunes or other means.
> Now... if only I could get that 8GB of speed I am paying for!


Yea agree totally ... they're all crap now .... we have OSN at some sort of stupid monthly payment and yep .. you guest it its crap too .... repeat after repeat after repeat after repeat and so on it goes ...

Going back home shortly to where its all free and rightfully so !!! ... that is if you can put up with all the adds ...


----------

